# so when you shut off your chainsaw....



## builttoughf350 (Apr 24, 2007)

when you shut off your saw, do you leave the kill switch on "off" and if so, why?

i prefer to take the extra fraction of a second to just switch it back to "on" when the engine has stopped so that when me or whoever else goes back to pick up the saw its ready to pull and start... 

so do you leave yours on "off" or switch it back to "on"


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 24, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> I turn mine off so it doesn't drain the battery.





    





.


----------



## ShoerFast (Apr 24, 2007)

Off is off, 

It is really a moot point, leaving it in the off position would prevent it from starting if some one aggressively picks it up by the rope, if accidentally left in the high-idle position, 1 in one million of a chance of someone getting bite by the chain spinning.

I leave mine in the off spot, just habit to pick the saw up as i slide my hand around the handle to slide a hand across the switch to "on" .

If your going to clean the air filter, set the choke, a lot less chance of sheet getting in there.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 24, 2007)

builttoughf350 said:


> when you shut off your saw, do you leave the kill switch on "off" and if so, why?
> 
> i prefer to take the extra fraction of a second to just switch it back to "on" when the engine has stopped so that when me or whoever else goes back to pick up the saw its ready to pull and start...



Yep. I leave it ready to go. I'm not too worried about it 'going off' by itself.


----------



## pmuscato (Apr 24, 2007)

Trim saw on. Big saw off.


----------



## begleytree (Apr 24, 2007)

pmuscato said:


> Trim saw on. Big saw off.



+1
in a tree, the saw stays turned on, ready to unclip and pull.
on the ground they are turned off and left in the off position
-Ralph

BTW, I guess a few chainsaws guys didn't notice that this is arborist 101.... welcome. wipe your feet though, this is climbers territory. but you can just think of it as hallowed ground


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 24, 2007)

ooops.

:taped:


----------



## beowulf343 (Apr 24, 2007)

Just habit for me-when i shut a saw off, i always flip the switch back on. In fact, it drives me nuts when i pick up a saw my groundies have last used and try to start it-used to just pulling and go. Usually have to give it two pulls before i remember to turn the switch on. Always cracks my groundies up. 

There is really no reason i always turn the switch back on-just something i've always done-guess a little ocd.


----------



## bigbadbob (Apr 24, 2007)

Always leave mine in the "OFF" position!!! Keeps the wife from playing with it when I"m not around!!


----------



## DonnyO (Apr 24, 2007)

seriously, what a non-issue. Either spend the fraction of a second before or after.

how do you wipe? front to back, or back to front?:monkey:


----------



## clearance (Apr 24, 2007)

DonnyO said:


> seriously, what a non-issue. Either spend the fraction of a second before or after.
> 
> how do you wipe? front to back, or back to front?:monkey:



Good one Donny O.


----------



## diltree (Apr 24, 2007)

well donny...yes that analogy does parallel a irrelevance of sorts, unless your a women of course


----------



## Recon Freak (Apr 24, 2007)

*On or Off Don't Care*

Chain brake always engaged before I set a saw down. If someone starts the saw for a reason or by accident, the chain don't spin.


----------



## clearance (Apr 24, 2007)

Recon Freak said:


> Chain brake always engaged before I set a saw down. If someone starts the saw for a reason or by accident, the chain don't spin.



Oh for fecks sake......


----------



## DonnyO (Apr 24, 2007)

diltree said:


> well donny...yes that analogy does parallel a irrelevance of sorts, unless your a women of course



I'm sure you meant an irrelevance...................


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 24, 2007)

clearance said:


> Oh for fecks sake......



HAHAHA!:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:   

Gary


----------



## PUclimber (Apr 25, 2007)

I"ve never really put a whole lot of thought into it. Or really cared to pay enough attention to what I do. It's just like a second nature of do what I do.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Apr 25, 2007)

Except for in a tree, I see no point in turning it back on. It doesn't save any time in any case, actually loses time for me as it would take an extra moment to turn it back on before setting it down.

Harry K


----------



## Sprig (Apr 25, 2007)

turnkey4099 said:


> Except for in a tree, I see no point in turning it back on. It doesn't save any time in any case, actually loses time for me as it would take an extra moment to turn it back on before setting it down.
> 
> Harry K


Yup. My 270 is all in one switch so it is always checked first, me old Sthil has no kill switch so it gets choked off. Sort of second nature to make sure everything is set to go before you pull the rope, so its a 6 & 1/2dozen question imho.


----------



## oldirty (Apr 25, 2007)

hey donny. if you wipe back to front the ladies wont appreciate that none too much. you want to pull that scent away from the junk, not to it.




oldirty


----------



## mtvigilante (Apr 29, 2007)

I leave it on, sometimes it might take me 10 pulls to figure it out! Just kidding. Whatever makes you the most comfortable i guess. for safety sake, at least engage the chain brake if your idle is skippin all over the place, if it's running while hooked on your saddle, the bite on the calf can be an unpleasant surprize!

ps..my boss whines like a little girl when i don't turn the saw back to on


----------

